# Why Hydroponic vs. Soil?



## WhiteWidower (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only grown in soil, so for those of you who choose to grow hydroponically, why do you choose hydroponic growing?  It seems to me much more of a hassle than simple (and natural) soil grow.

Thanks.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 4, 2008)

to me it is less maintence.you do not have to water or feed.it is always there.just keep your ph and tds on.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 4, 2008)

myself, I grows in soils for more than 15 years....
I have found DWC bubbleponic is very easy to handle!!..no spray, no water pump.... I have seen amazed results!!!   MassProd is legendary!!

but for drip system, or anything with sprayer,  maybe its hassle. I'm not sure I have not gone that far... yet...  just that... as long the nutes, water, o2, oxgen is all in the tank,     then  no worries....


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 4, 2008)

But why go hydroponic at all?  Does it offer advantages?  If not, then it seems it is just extra cost and extra hassle.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 4, 2008)

Hydro grows a little faster than soil is what i have heard.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 4, 2008)

To me hydro is alot more gratifying, It's not that expensive and it takes alot of the "guess work" out of growing, like papa said you just keep your levels right and they will grow like a weed 
also with soil I would always want to do something to help the plants..
which usually resulted in "loving them to death" where as with hydro anytime you feel like messin' around in the garden you can always tweek your levels,
 It's just my opinion, but hydro is the way to go!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> But why go hydroponic at all?  Does it offer advantages?  If not, then it seems it is just extra cost and extra hassle.



Actually, IMO, it is not more expensive and it is not more of a hassle.  Buying soil, perlite, vermiculite, peat moss, and other soil additives and mixing them all together in the correct proportions is more expensive and a much bigger hassle.  Also dealing with the used soil in the winter is a problem.  Plants generally grow faster with hydroponics because a highly oxygenated nutrient solution is delivered continually to the roots.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> I've only grown in soil, so for those of you who choose to grow hydroponically, why do you choose hydroponic growing? It seems to me much more of a hassle than simple (and natural) soil grow.
> 
> Thanks.


 
For me its speed, 2 weeks max vegging time then 8 weeks flower is a 10 week total to grow for monster size plants.

Hydro is very easy and clean, ill never go back to dirt.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> For me its speed, 2 weeks max vegging time then 8 weeks flower is a 10 week total to grow for monster size plants.
> 
> Hydro is very easy and clean, ill never go back to dirt.


 
Growdude how much do u usually harvest with such a short grow period. Whats your intial setup. drip, ebb flow, dwc ect.?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 6, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Growdude how much do u usually harvest with such a short grow period. Whats your intial setup. drip, ebb flow, dwc ect.?


 
Ive got a few grow journals and pics in my sig.

I start with clones in rockwool, after there rooted I plant directly into the waterfarm (drip system)

I got 759 grams dry from a 2x5 closet from WW monsters.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 6, 2008)

Being that the principle behind growing in soil is pretty much a no-brainer when you get the watering and nutrients down, I keep seeing the "pros with the most effective grows" doing hydro. Now i am affraid to chart into unknown territory, so i went with soil as i understand it better, but to be honest, soil sucks. This watering business is quite tiresome, mixing every gallon separately, moving god knows how much soil up and down my stairs, making a huge mess. I really need to look into hydro, as i believe it to be more efficient.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 6, 2008)

i did 5 hydro(rockwool,ebb&flo,SOG) crops...got bored and decided to try soil.  I now also have a coupl Mass-coco-buckets goin.  I set-up a 6 plant DWC grow for a friend........soil may be the easiest to get right(so i'm told) but IME it is much more work...with the DWC bein the least work, and coincidentally,biggest producer with the exception of 1 Ebb&flo crop.  Not including Mass-coco buckets as I haven't finished flowering any of them yet.  hydro does grow faster as stated.
  with that said,  I have enjoyed every method, they were *all* work, and they all got me high!
Don't be scared of Hydro people...ain't that hard if i could do it


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, IMO, it is not more expensive and it is not more of a hassle. Buying soil, perlite, vermiculite, peat moss, and other soil additives and mixing them all together in the correct proportions is more expensive and a much bigger hassle. Also dealing with the used soil in the winter is a problem. Plants generally grow faster with hydroponics because a highly oxygenated nutrient solution is delivered continually to the roots.


 
I certainly don't mix all that stuff in the soil.  Straight potting soil for me works very well - and no hassles whatsoever.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

whitewidower.....

you do need to water em, but in DWC they are watered....  no water pump!!
just a mist fogger and air stones/airpump....    next time you go bar with me for some beer pitch,   I ll remind you "did you water yours"


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 12, 2008)

Unless hydro can significantly increase yield and/or potency and/or shorten growing time (proven scientifically or course!), I see hydro as a much more of a hassle and larger expense to buy all the equipment.  Potting soil for me is cheap in my country (about 9 USD /bag for 50 liters worth!), the pots I reuse, and I already have the lights for many years + sunshine is always free!  And I grow for my husband and me some good stuff for...as Borat would say, "Sexy Time...high five!"


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

then why ask,either try hydro or stay with soil.hydro is the way to go.i can change my 5 gal buckets out alot quicker than you can go dump your dirt and go buy some more.if you ain't tried it and ask questions,seems mundane to me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> then why ask,either try hydro or stay with soil.


 

now thats a little rude don't you think? we're all here to learn, the best way to learn is to ask question if you don't understand something. how many questions have you asked since you've been here? how many members responded to you like that? people should feel free to ask anything they want as long as its related to growin mj. jmo


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

thats the truth,BUT,why knock something until u try it.if you are scared of it,it will defeat you.i too was scared of hydro to start with and NO ONE WANTS TO TELL U JACK ABOUT IT ON HERE.ITS SO SECRETIVE..THERE IS ONLY A CHOSEN FEW HERE THAT HAVE HELPED ME WITH HYDRO AND THE ONE THAT HAS THE MOST HAS DONE IT THRU PM.scratch around your own door before jumping on my arse.then tell the dude how to grow his crap.and who died and made you the critic of the site.its very elemantary,soil or hydro,or sero,or coco,whos gonna know the difference unless you try it yourself.nobody can tell you the difference,its a personal choice for the grower.duh


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 12, 2008)

its ok dude pull your panties down a bit, the site is for education is it not. how do you decide what you wanna grow in if you don't know about both? how do you learn about them? you ask question. 

and im nothing more than a member here just like you, but i think its wrong for you or anyone short of marp himself to tell someone they can't or shouldn't ask a question about growin on this GROWING FORUM. and i'll say something about it then to if i think its wrong.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

IMO, I have done with soils for more than 15 years... Im growing tomatoes 3 different varies of tomatoes in DWC along with 4 tops of mj, and 6 babies of mj
and have 10 mothers in soils... I'm all eagers to keep all mothers in 24/7 and do the cutting, then have 30 to 40 clones off one mother in one DWC  so how many mothers do I have?    do the math!!   and I do the clean work with waters if you want clones on dirts... help yourself   and don't forget to clean after yourself   dirts  gets you  get it?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 12, 2008)

i am starting my first hydro grow (E&F) and could'nt be more excited...if you want a little more "science" in your garden then go hydro...i started in soil but i have since fallen in love with the idea of reading numbers to get my solutions right instead of guessing if what i just did is going to hurt them.
p.s...there is a reason they call the good stuff "dro" on the streets...even though it's usually not dro lolol.....


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> then why ask,either try hydro or stay with soil.hydro is the way to go.i can change my 5 gal buckets out alot quicker than you can go dump your dirt and go buy some more.if you ain't tried it and ask questions,seems mundane to me.


 
I'm glad somebody replied how rude this was before I did...

...I ask to learn, and considering the expense and hassle I prefer soil.  Is this deserving of your rude response?  Nobody's scared.  I asked, I learned, and I decide what is best for me.

If this is the rudeness I get for asking a question, I will ask much less in the future.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

I grow in soil but I am going to try a dwc grow this winter to see if I like it.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Unless hydro can significantly increase yield and/or potency and/or shorten growing time (proven scientifically or course!),


 
Hey WW, It is well proven that hydro is faster than soil, now flowering times will remain the same but you can grow with practicly no vegg time, frome clones.

Look at my grows, all have been done with 2 weeks or less vegg time and a total of 10 weeks.

Most soil growers are vegging 10 weeks.

But to really answer your question from someone thats done both IMO
1, Faster total grow times
2, Bigger buds due to the inceased growth speed.
3, Cleaner, no dirt 
4, Easyer to maintain,No watering, no guesswork on what your giveing your plants.
5, Easyer to correct any problems that could happen, just dump nutes and flush. Then mix up a correct batch.
In dirt you dont have any idea what NPK ratios are.

The cons are
1, more expensive to set up, need PH/TDS measuring device.
2, most systems depend on electricity, but so do your lights.
3, Most people need to change rez every  7-14 days 
That sums it up pretty good.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

How often do you need to change your res or buckets in dwc?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> How often do you need to change your res or buckets in dwc?


 
I updated my cons list lol.

I said most people need to 7-14 days as with any hydro system.
But I know many, myself included have never changed the rez but you have to learn your system.


----------



## unseenghost (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree 100% with Growdude. I haven't been around in awhile but I still remember the last grow. All I will do is hydro now. From seedling to flower 16 days. Fully mature for flower in 16 days from seedling is that not fast? Try FF ferts to start cause if you don't like it then most of the ferts from FF can be used in soil as well so no loss. And you could sell the meters that you need after. Really it is worth a shot.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Growdude, thanks for your kind reply.

...but here's a drawback for hydro:  you can't move your plants around the house to have them "visit" you, i.e. remove a plant or two and place as decoration in your bedroom or living room, or take them out on the balcony with you on a sunny day to spend some time with them in the sun.

Hydro = not movable.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 14, 2008)

It all depends on your hydro method WW. I have the ability to move my plants around, or take them from the room if need be.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to say that I agree with Andy.  I also tend to lose patience with someone that comes here, asks a question and then argues with everyone that gave them advise.  I am more than happy to help someone that really want to learn, but some here just seem to turn every thread into an argument.  Why even ask if you already have your mind made up and just want to argue?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2008)

I would venture to say that hydro is easier to move, unless you are scrogging, which, if done like HG, you can still move it!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

The last thing I want to do is sit on a balcony in public view with a 3foot reefer bush! that plant wont be the only "visit" you get!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 15, 2008)

moving your plants around will shock them if moved often....going from artificial light to natural light will shock them....i have seen thousands of hydro pics and if you can read a meter then you can grow very nice plants..hydroponics is in our blood, to take a thing and amp it up a bit...thats called progress and it's what humans do by nature..i understand the questions you ask in response to a previous question , to see if we may have missed something, but i assure you no member of this site would willingly give out bad info....the folks who praise hydro have reason to do so..


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Hydro = not movable.


 
What else can ya come up with?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 15, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What else can ya come up with?


 
Hey Growdude!

You are actually one of the cool members here...haven't noticed any negative-or-rude-attitude posts from you.  Some people here are so condescening in their "help" they give...if you do it differently then you are berated and flamed for doing it differently than they do.

...not being movable is a big drawback for me.  In response to someone a few posts above you saying that moving them from/to artificial & natural light shocks them:  this is not true.  It strengthens them.  Yes, if you have a plant that spends 2 months under artificial in spring and then in summer you bring out to sunlight in desert area at noon, yes it will wilt as it is shocked.

...but moving back and forth in early autumn or spring for a few hours back and forth helps to strengthen the plant.  My plants go back and forth and are not shocked.  They enjoy lots of supplemental light at night, and natural sunlight in the day.  With hydro this can't be done...only with soil grows in pots.


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2008)

Weren't you just posting yesterday about your plants being spotted by your landlord because they were out on you balcony?  And why do you even ask questions that you already "know" the answers too?  The people here who recommend hyrdro to you are recommending it based on experience.  By moving your plant in and out and in and out you ARE causing stress to it.  You are also opening yourself up to a pest problem. But, from what I've read in this and other threads by you, you are going to do it whatever way you want, because no matter what advice is offered to you, you still THINK you are right.  Some people shouldn't be growing...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 16, 2008)

well WW, i'll just say it....my pot is cooler than yours


----------



## massproducer (Oct 16, 2008)

I do not think I am even going to comment on this... First the smoking leaves smoke report... now I find this thread... OH Bother


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I do not think I am even going to comment on this... First the smoking leaves smoke report... now I find this thread... OH Bother



:rofl:


----------

